# Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US



## melis (7. April 2009)

Nachdem ich im letzte Thread behauptet habe:
"Im übrigen gibt es eine sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US". Platzte fast mein Postfach. Viele von euch wollten wissen, wie, wo und wieviel.

Hier meine Antwort für alle. 

Ich habe Kontakt mit Humminbird USA aufgenommen und mich über die Unterschied zwischen US und Euro Geräten aufklären lassen. Auch meine Nachfrage warum die Geräte hier soviel mehr kosten wurde ausführlich beantwortet. 

In England gibt es die Seite www.g-comm.co.uk.
Dort gibt es unter dem Punkt Humminbird alle angebotenen Produkte. http://www.g-comm.co.uk/humminbird-home.htm

Da ich mir nicht sicher war ob man bei dem Englischen Shop die Sprache und Einheiten ändern kann habe ich nachgefragt. Hier die originale Antwort:
(G-Comm.co.uk weiß über die Veröffentlichung der Nachricht bescheid und hat sein okay gegeben).

If you buy / or have already purchased a CE approved European 997 si unit (American imports are illegal) then you can select from 27 languages and configure the way that measurements are displayed in metric or imperial. US version do not have this facility.

Die kosten für das 997 belaufen sich auf 1840GBP plus ca.42GPB Versand nach D(je nachdem wo hingeschickt werden soll etwas mehr).

Macht 1884GBP bei einem Umrechnungskurs von 0,94 ergibt sich eine Summe von ziemlich genau ~2000€.

Warum eine zwischenlösung?
Für die 2000€ bekommt man das D Modell welches hier um die 2800€ kostet. Also nicht ganz die 1700€ aus den USA. 

Für die 300€ mehr gegenüber den US Geräten hat das Euro Modell alle Funktionen. Auch Änderungen der Sprache in Deutsch und Maßeinheiten von Fuß in Meter.

Es ist eine CE-Gerät. Geräte aus den USA sind in Europa illegal.
Probleme mit dem GPS treten nicht mehr auf da die US Version einzelne Beschränkungen haben sollen für die Zeitzonen in den USA. (Laut Humminbird USA).
Die Frequenzen auf denen das Gerät sendet sind andere als in den USA, da diese dort nicht legal sind. (Laut Humminbird USA). 

Plus das wichtigste:
All *Humminbird* *Fishfinders* offered by *G Comm *are *CE Approved* and comes with a *TWO Year Limited Warranty*

Das Gerät nach England zu schicken ist weniger aufwendig!


----------



## Pilkerknecht (7. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*

Nabend  

Oh Oh. Nun wird wohl in Zukunft verstärkt in England bestellt, da die Versandkosten im Garantiefall auch deutlich geringer ausfallen als nach Amerika. Was will man mehr.

LG Pilkerknecht


----------



## melis (7. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*

In den USA hast du nur 1 Jahr Garantie. Sehr wichtig ist doch das das Menü in Deutscher Sprache ist und du nicht umrechnen brauchst. Dazu ist es legal, hat ein paar Funktionen mehr, die Updates sind zu bekommen und zu installieren und das GPS funktioniert besser.

Der Kontakt mit dem Shop ist auch 1A.


----------



## Main-Schleuse (8. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*

#6 guter Einsatz


----------



## elranchero (8. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*

@ melis

Ich finde Deine Recherche auch gut, aber jetzt kannst Du Dich wahrscheinlich auf eine Menge Reaktionen von deutschen Händlern gefaßt machen ...:q


----------



## Pilkerknecht (8. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*



elranchero schrieb:


> @ melis
> 
> Ich finde Deine Recherche auch gut, aber jetzt kannst Du Dich wahrscheinlich auf eine Menge Reaktionen von deutschen Händlern gefaßt machen ...:q


 
Was für Reaktionen ? Doch nicht etwa deutliche Preissenkungen ? 
Ist für die Händler bestimmt nicht so einfach die ganze Geschichte, aber wir müssen unser Geld auch erstmal verdienen. Und solange Thomas seinen bekannten guten Service weiterhin anbietet, werden die Leute die es sich leisten können, auch weiter dort einkaufen.

Ich finde diesen Beitrag schon sehr gut #6, da sich bis dato alles auf die Staaten konzentriert hat und nunmehr auch England mit Euro-Geräten aufwarten kann.
Na mal schauen wann es die ersten Erfahrungsberichte mit diesen Geräten gibt.
P.S. Auch Lowrance bekommt man in England für einen sehr guten Preis 

Wünsche einen schönen Tag

LG Pilkerknecht


----------



## melis (8. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*

Soweit ich weiß gibt es nicht viele Läden in England die Humminbird anbieten. Humminbird ist eine Klasse besser als Lowrance und co, wegen der technik. Vielleicht machen die es deshalb den anderen Nationen so schwer mit dem Import. Den Service den Thomas anbietet hat der Tommy auch. Nur halt dann auf Englisch. Und es spricht nichts dagegen das Gerät dort zu kaufen und sich einen Kurs bei Thomas zu buchen. Damit verdient er ja auch. Hier im Thread hat er sich aber nicht blicken lassen|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri.


----------



## Echolotzentrum (8. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*

Hallo,

da bin ich!

Die Idee mit England ist gut und im Vergleich zu Amerika wirklich in Ordnung.
Mich regt es einfach auf, dass auf der einen Seite die Leute sparen wollen (ist je legitim!). Aber auf der anderen Seite 5 Mal am Tag bei uns anrufen, weil etwas nicht funktioniert! Dann muss man bitte so konsequent sein und auch die Nachteile akzeptieren (Und wo man es gekauft hat die Artikel reklamieren. Wenn nötig in Amerika). 

Die Schulung biete ich natürlich sehr gerne an und kann dann auch den gesamten Service mit dazu packen. 
Trotzdem kann ich in manchen Fällen preislich gut mithalten. Jeder, der bisher mit mir gesprochen hat und solch ein Gerät gekauft hat, wird das bestätigen. Außerdem gibt es bei den großen Si Geräten noch ein paar Dinge, die es nur bei mir Europaweit gibt!!! Das kann ich gerne in einem Telefongespräch erörtern.

Jetzt wünsch ich erstmal allen ein wunderschönes Ostern. Meine Familie und ich ist ab Morgen bis Montag endlich mal im Urlaub und genießt das hoffentlich gute Wetter!!!!!!! (Ach so, das Büro ist besetzt)

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Knödel (8. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*

@melis

klasse sache! ich hatte mir auch eins in england bestellt und und ca. 1300 € gespart. 5 tage später war es auch schon da. Besser gehts nicht. War allerdings ein lowrance. 
Natürlich schade, dass das geld nicht in deutschland bleibt. Bei solchen preisunterschieden blieb mir jedoch keine wahl. Bei so einer einsparung sind mir eventuelle garantiekosten wohl sehr egal.


----------



## Knödel (8. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*

ahja, bei einer registrierung bei lowrance gibts dann lt. uk-händler auch nochmal 100$ zurück.


----------



## reico (8. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*

hi melis
absolut top dein tip werde nach ostern die sache "in angriff " nehmen und ein teil ordern mich aber vorher mal mit thomas unterhalten vieleicht gibt es ein gutes angebot falls ich eins in england kaufe gibts den erfahrungsbericht hier im forum !!!
danke an alle die ihre erfahrungen eingebracht haben besonderen dank natürlich an melis
da wird sich in zukunft auf dem markt was tun !!!


----------



## Knödel (12. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*

@ reico hier noch ein link, dort war meins ca. 1300 € günstiger im vergl. zu den üblichen shops aus deutschland.

http://www.jkmax.co.uk/lowrance_combi_sonar_gps.html


----------



## Pilkerknecht (13. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*

Unter dem Link wird aber ein Lowrance angezeigt.

Ich hatte jetzt das Lowrance HDS-5 aus England für 3 Tage in den Händen und war schon sehr überrascht, was bereits alles enthalten ist.
Hintergrundkarte Weltweit, was die Norwegen Spezis interessieren dürfte und viele weitere Annehmlichkeiten wie Deutsches Menü etc. Der Umgang ist deutlich einfacher als mit dem LMS 527. Das GPS ist megaschnell bei der Standortfindung und die Bedienung bedarf keiner Beschreibung, da die Menüs sehr übersichtlich gahalten wurden.Als Geber wurde der 200/50 Khz mitgeliefert und das alles für unter 680 € inklusive versicherten Versand sowie 2 Jahren Garantie. Respekt. Im Vergleich bezahlt man dafür in Deutschland ca. 1040 €. Für die gesparten 360 € kann man sich gleich noch ne Navionics Platinium Karte bestellen. Und im Garantiefall hat man gerade einen Versandkostenanteil von ca. 13 € zu bezahlen.

Für mich steht es jetzt fest, wo ich mein Gerät bestellen werde.
*P.S. Der Shop wo ich bestellen werde vertreibt Lowrance, Humminbird,Garmin,Furono,Geonav,Interphase,Nothstar,Simrad,Raymarine und Standard Horizon.*

schönen Ostermontag
LG Pilkerknecht


----------



## Knödel (13. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*

hi pilkerknecht, 
hast du mal nen link von deinem shop?

Ich hatte mir ein hds-10 bestellt. Wahnsinn das teil! Das 5er ist auch klasse. Ich dachte mir aber für so einen preis bekomme ich das wohl nie mehr.


----------



## Pilkerknecht (13. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*

Ja den habe ich abgespeichert. Nur weiß ich nicht, ob ich den hier Posten darf.

Deshalb : Suchmaschine Goo... nutzen und *cactusnav* eingeben

Simsalabim und Preise vergleichen

wünsche einen sonnigen Tag

Pilkerknecht


----------



## melis (14. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*

Es gibt viele gute Läden in England für Lowrance, Eagle, Garmin und co. Aber für Humminbird nur einen. Und darum ging es hier auch.


----------



## Knödel (15. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*

bezahlst du in england etwa zoll+eust? Du musst schon die texte lesen und nicht nur die überschrift um zu verstehn was hier geschrieben wurde. Hier wird/wurde auch über europa gesprochen..., da zahlst du nichts drauf. Die preise sind meistens inkl. vat (steuern). *ALSO, DAS SIND DIE BRUTTO BETRÄGE!!!* Was du sonst noch erzählst ist auch nicht so, also lese erstmal und dann schreiben. .

Grüße


----------



## utzel (15. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*

@Amphibium
Was schreibst du denn da für ein Blödsinn?#d
Aber vielleicht gibt dir, aufgrund deiner Aussage hier, dein Händler ja ein paar Euros Rabatt. :q


----------



## Gar[F]ield (16. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*

Hi Community,

nachdem ich nun in den verschiedensten Foren keine fachlich fundierte Antwort erhalten habe, versuche ich es mal hier. 

Ich wollte mir ein Humminbird 997 si kaufen, allerdings bin ich mit den Echolotgebern überfordert. Kann mir jemand einen Rat geben, welcher Geber für dieses Echolotgerät am geeignetsten ist? Benötigt man durch das SideSonar noch einen weiteren Geber oder deckt ein Geber alles ab?

Ich hatte mir den xhs-9-hdsi-180T herausgesucht.


----------



## Heiko112 (16. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*



Amphibium schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Also Ihr denkt da aber auch nicht weit genug...
> 
> ...



Habe ja nun schon desöfteren in den USA bestellt und habe noch nie ein Paket angemeldet.

Die kommen dann mit einen Aufkleber ZOLLAMTLICH abgefertigt bei mir an oder ich fahre zum Zollamt und hole das da ab. Dann gibt es eine Rechnung über den Zoll und die Steuern und gut ist es. Ich habe noch nie eine Doppelte Steuer zahlen müssen.

Ausserdem habe ich die Rechnung vom Händler an meine Email bekommen und habe auf jeden Fall bei meinem Eagle damals zwei Jahre garantie bekommen die ich auch nach 1,5 Jahren in anspruch nehmen musste. 


Ich habe das Gerät hier in Deutschland zum Generalvertreter geschickt und der hat den rest gemacht. Nach  drei Wochen war das Gerät wieder da.

Vielleicht habe ich sonderrechte, oder vielleicht lief mehrmals alles bei den anderen schief, vielleicht solltest du aber dein Posting nochmal überdenken.


----------



## melis (16. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*

@ Gar[F]ield
Du musst nicht gleich einen neuen Thread eröffnen weil du nicht sofort um 11:25 Uhr eine Antwort hast. Manche Leute arbeiten, und manche sogar ohne Internet und PC. Die Frage solltest du ohne Mühe locker flockig selbst beantworten können. Wenn du dir schon so ein Profi Gerät holen willst. Denn sie ist ganz einfach.


----------



## rotax (23. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*

@melis
den Tipp mit England finde ich recht gut, da ich bisher auch auf USA Import fixiert war.
Ich bin übrigens vom 797SI auf das HDS5 umgestiegen, und kann nicht bestätigen
das HB Geräte eine Klasse besser sind.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## melis (24. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*

Dann frag mal den Thomas vom Echolotzentrum. Der kann sehr gut vermitteln warum Humminbird technisch besser ist als Lowrance.


----------



## Pilkerknecht (24. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*

Bin nun auch Besitzer eines HDS 5 und bin allerbestens zufrieden.Davor besaß ich auch schon ein Lowrance LMS 527c DF iGPS und musste feststellen, das doch Welten zwischen Humminbird und Lowrance liegen. Allerdings zum Nachteil von Humminbird. Bevor ich auf Lowrance umgestiegen bin, hatte ich 2 Humminbirds in meinem Fundus und wahr eigentlich nur enttäuscht von den Geräten. Aus diesem Grund habe ich auch gewechselt. Im letzten Jahr hatte ich den direkten Vergleich zwischen dem Lowrance LMS und Humminbird, da mein Onkel sein Gerät auch mit in Norwegen hatte. Er war enttäuscht und wartet noch ein wenig die Preisentwicklung ab und wird sich auch ein HDS zulegen.Da kann man auch bei Thomas anrufen oder nicht. Letztendlich sind für mich die eigenen Erfahrungen mehr wert.Ganz dickes Lob für die neue HDS Serie. Jedenfalls was die Fünfer Reihe ausmacht.schönes WochenendePilkerknecht


----------



## melis (24. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*

Hier im Thread ging es wenn um die Spitzengeräte und nicht um etwas aus der Mitte. Wegen der Si Technik wie Sie im 997c verbaut ist, ist nun mal Humminbird vorne. Die 700er Si kenne ich nicht, vielleicht fehlt denen etwas. Humminbird setzt jetzt durch den Wissensvorsprung voll auf Si und lässt seit längerem die günstigeren Serien unbeachtet. Da kann man sicherlich mit der Konkurrenz besser fahren. 

Deine persönlich Meinung in allen Ehren, im Spitzenbereich sind die Meinungen eindeutig. Bei deinen Test interessiert mich welche Geräte das waren, von wann sind sie(Erscheinungsdatum) und wie sie preislich lagen ist auch interessant. Was war da schlechter, besser?


----------



## Pilkerknecht (24. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*

Lowrance LMS 527c DF iGPS und Humminbird 787 cx 2 Combo.
Das meinige war ein dreiviertel Jahr alt. Softwareversion kann ich nicht sagen, da es weiter verkauft wurde. 
Wenn das Lowrance bei knappen 200 - 250 Meter Fische am Grund und knapp darüber angezeigt hat, blieb der Bildschirm beim Humminbird leer. Wir haben immer nur ein Echolot in Betrieb gehabt und sind die Strecken exact mit dem Plotter erneut abgefahren.
Lowrance Fisch - Humminbird kein Fisch. In flacheren Bereichen gab es das Problem nicht. Ein Sellachsschwarm wurde beim Humminbird durch dieverse Punkte auf dem Schirm angezeigt und beim Lowrance als etwas größere "Wolke". Den Schwarm hatten wir leider verloren und konnten somit nicht weiter testen. Mir gefiel auch die Ansicht der Bodenbeschaffenheit beim Lowrance deutlich besser.

Nun gut. Wollen wir nicht weiter vom Thema abstreifen, sonst hätten wir ja gleich einen neuen Thread öffnen können.

schönes Wochenende
*
*


----------



## Bauer (29. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*

Hallo,
aufgrund der nützlichen Hinweise hier, habe ich in England ein Humminbird 798 c si bestellt (CE-Ausführung für Europa). Meine Erfahrung: Fragen per E-Mail wurden schnell beantwortet, Lieferzeit 5 Tage, Preis 1070,-€ incl. Steuer und Versandkosten. 
Danke an alle für die Tipps.


----------



## papiere (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*

@ Bauer:
Es wäre toll, wenn Du ein bißchen von Deinen Erfahrungen mit dem Gerät berichten könntest.

- Wie bist Du denn mit dem 997c SI zufrieden? 
- Wie ist die Dokumentation/Gebrauchsanweisung? 
- Wie kommst Du mit der Handhabung zurecht? 
- War die Montage schwierig? 
- Verwendest Du das Gerät im Meer oder in einem Binnengewässer? 
- Wie arbeitet es in unterschiedlichen Tiefen?
- Wie lange hält der Akku?
- Hast Du Zubehör gekauft?
- Wie aufwändig ist denn die Montage?

Schon mal vielen Dank für Deine Antworten #6


----------



## Bauer (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*



papiere schrieb:


> @ Bauer:
> Es wäre toll, wenn Du ein bißchen von Deinen Erfahrungen mit dem Gerät berichten könntest.
> 
> - Wie bist Du denn mit dem 997c SI zufrieden?
> ...


 
@ Papiere
Ich habe nicht das 997c SI gekauft, sondern das 798 c si. Darüber habe ich auch schon etwas berichtet, siehe: "Erste Erfahrungen mit Huminbird 798". Die Montage unterscheidet sich nicht von anderen Geräten, die Bedienung ist sehr übersichtlich.
Gruß, Bauer


----------



## Wasserfee (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*

Hallo Bauer,
kannst du mir sagen wie das mit der Vat ist. weil wenn ich den preis umrechne ohne Vat komme ich ungefähr auf die € 1070,- mit vat auf mehr. möchte mir nählich auch ein 798si bestellen bei g-co


----------



## McRip (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*



Wasserfee schrieb:


> Hallo Bauer,
> kannst du mir sagen wie das mit der Vat ist. weil wenn ich den preis umrechne ohne Vat komme ich ungefähr auf die € 1070,- mit vat auf mehr. möchte mir nählich auch ein 798si bestellen bei g-co



Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber wer so eine Frage stellt sollte nicht im Ausland kaufen. Und Umrechnungskurse schwanken zwischen Pfund und Euro nunmal im Laufe der Zeit... #h


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*

Hallo,
für diejenigen, die nicht siviel rechnen wollen, hier ein Devisenrechner. Schnell und immer aktuell.

http://waehrungen.onvista.de/devisen-rechner.html


----------



## Wasserfee (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*

so war das auch nicht gemeint ich wollte wissen ob man die vat bei uns bezahlen muss oder nicht. wie mann umrechnet weiss ich schon!


----------



## Bauer (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*

Hallo Wasserfee,
die 1070,- € waren incl. Steuer und werden von der Lieferfirma mit berechnet. Hier muss man nichts extra bezahlen.
Gruß, Bauer


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*

Fischers, einfach ein feine Sache.#6

Danke nochmal für die Recherche und die Mühe.#h#6

Bin auch sehr Interessiert am HB oder lowrance HD.#c

Mal schaun wat jeht.

Grüssle Claus


----------



## Scanner (13. November 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*

Interessanter Thread! Ich hätte ein paar Fragen an euch, da ich absoluter Newbie auf diesem Gebiet bin:

1. Kann das Gerät auch bei Geschwindigkeiten, die durch langsames Paddeln erzeugt werden, zuverläßig arbeiten? Wenn nicht, wie hoch ist die minimale Geschwindigkeit?

2. Wird der Transducer unterhalb oder überhalb der Wasserlinie befestigt? Wahrscheinlich im Wasser, oder?

3. Gibt es Befestigungslösungen für Kanus?

Danke im Voraus für die Beantwortung der Fragen.


Gruss


----------



## tmx (23. März 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*

Es gibt noch eine andere Lösung als die hier bereits vorgestellte, die ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte. 

Es ist auf jeden Fall eine günstigere Lösung an eine internationale Version von HB zu kommen, als die bereits hier vorgestellte Lösung über den UK-Händler. 

Das Gerät wird einfach in Kanada bestellt oder dort erworben. That's it. In Kanada ist es nämlich so, dass Händler per Gesetz verpflichtet sind Geräte mit metrischen und imperialen Meßsystem anzubieten. Das gleiche gilt für Sprachsystem. Neben Englisch muss das Gerät auch Französich beherrschen. 

Ich habe einige Händler in Kanada angeschrieben, weil ich es auch zusätzlich bestätigt haben wollte, ob ebenfalls das Videosystem (z.B. im neuen HB 898) sich von NTSC auf PAL umstellen läßt. Alles wurde betätigt. Die Geräte besitzen auf der Verpackung ein X neben der Gerätebezeichnung, es handelt sich also definitiv um eine int. Version. Nachfolgend die Antwort von einem der Händler:

"Thank you for the note. The units that we sell are considered ' International' and display in both metric and Imperial measurements, French and English. The Humminbird 898c SI GPS/Sonar Combo does have the ability to switch between both NTSC and Pal video systems. This is a new unit not yet in stock. The expected wait time is around 4 weeks."

Natürlich hat mich das auch interessiert was HB in Canada dazu sagt, insbesondere in Hinblick auf das Videosystem. Die Antwort hierzu:

"if you buy an international unit (in Canada or any where else except the USA) then it will have both formats. Domestic (purchased in the USA) only have NTSC.

Wenn der - in einem anderen Thread erwähnte - Preis von knapp unter 1.6 k Euro für HB 898c si combo von einem deutschen Händler stimmt, loht sich m.E. der Eigenimport nicht unbedingt, da der Preisunterschied inkl. Versand, Zoll etc. - je nach Dollarkurs - bei "nur" ca. 150 Euro liegt und damit aus meiner Sicht zu gering. Ansonsten eine feine Sache. 

Es ist sicherlich sinnvoll den kanadischen Händler darauf hinzuweisen, dass eine internationale Version benötigt wird.

Have fun!


----------



## jules2003 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*

Mein Angelkollege und Ich sind an einem Humminbird 898cx oder 998cx SI aus Kanada interessiert. Hast Du uns ein paar Händleradressen parat? War auf der Homepage von Humminbird und konnte nichts finden.#q 

Für Deine Hilfe wäre ich dankbar. Viele Grüße


----------



## tmx (27. März 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*



jules2003 schrieb:


> War auf der Homepage von Humminbird und konnte nichts finden.#q



Klar, kein Thema. Mich wundert's dass Du nichts gefunden hattest, da es sogar eine extra Suchfunktion für die Händlersuche gibt. Egal, hier sind sie:

1. www.radioworld.ca
2. www.cabelas.ca
3. http://www.latulippe.com/www.latulippe.com

Ich hatte bereits einige Sachen über radioworld aus Toronto bezogen (habe dort Verwandte) und kann den Laden auf jeden Fall empfehlen.


----------



## jules2003 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*

Vielen Dank für die Info. Werde dich auf dem laufenden halten, wenn das mit Kanada geklappt hat.


----------



## Diskotier (10. April 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin just auch "verzweifelt" auf der Suche nach einem Humminbird SI,  zu einem erschwinglichen Preis, 1.300 EUR sind mir nämlich einfach viel  zu viel.

Spannend bleibt die Frage, wie teuer der Zoll ist. Es muss ja Warenwert und Lieferkosten verzollt werden. Laut meiner recherche sind für GPS Geräte 3,7% zu entrichten. Kann dies jemand bestätigen?

Hat jemand Ahnung, ob die Geräte aus Kanada bereits Kartenmaterial  besitzen? Gibt es vorinstallierte "Grundkarten" ?

Über Efahrungen von Euch würde ich mich rieisig freuen!

Gruß, Fabian


----------



## hartmutz (10. April 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*

19% einfuhrumsatzsteuer +3.7% antidumpingzölle

auf den gesamtpreis ...

eventuell ist es klug sich eine fedex kundennummer zuzulegen und die ware direkt über seine eigene fedex kundennummer versenden lassen (freight collect).
 damit geht man 100% sicher das die versandkosten nicht in die einfuhrabgaben eingerechnet werden, da die rechnung für die versandkosten seperat von fedex kommt ...  und fedex   versand von usa/canada --> is relativ preiswert für express versand ...


----------



## pinkelohr (12. April 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*

Hallo,

habe auch noch eine Frage in dem Zusammenhang, weiß Jemand welcher TARIC Zollcode für ein Echolot mit GPS gilt? Ich habe mich schonmal tot gesucht aber nur die Codes für Angelzeug ganz allgemein gefunden. Mir wurde gesagt, das die Einfuhr problemloser ist, wenn der korrekte Zollcode schon auf dem Paket steht.

Lieben Gruß

das Ohr


----------



## tmx (12. April 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*

Wie wäre es damit einfach mal die Zollauskunftstelle anzurufen?


----------



## Fischereiaufsicht (12. April 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*

Ich habe da grad mal beim Zoll angerufen. Es könnte Probleme bei der Einfuhr geben. Die Dame durfte mir zwar keine direkte Auskunft geben, aber sie sagte mir, dass es Firmen gibt, die ihren Namen haben 'schützen' lassen. Gerade bei Firmen, die für die verschiedenen Märkte produzieren (z. B. Lowrance für Amerika und Europa verschiedene Produkte), ist das häufig so. Dann dürfen die Waren gar nicht eingeführt werden. Der amerikanische Händler darf die zwar verkaufen, weil es ja über seinen Shop läuft, aber nach Deutschland dürfen die Geräte nicht eingeführt werden. Wenns der Zoll mitkriegt, wird das Gerät beschlagnahmt und man kriegt keinen Ersatz!

Wie gesagt, die Dame durfte mir nicht sagen, ob Lowrance oder Humminbird geschützt sind...also ich würde an Eurer Stelle vorher in Amerika bei der Firma nachfragen, ob die Geräte nach Deutschland eingeführt werden dürfen. Sind sie geschützt, ist es sinnlos. Weil selbst die Wasserschutzpolizei mittlerweile gut Bescheid weiß und Zollvergehen noch 10 Jahre rückwirkend geahndet werden können.

So, das ist die Auskunft vom Zoll.


----------



## tmx (12. April 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*

Selten so gelacht. Da hast Du eine richtige Spezialistin erwischt.. oder handelt es sich noch um den 1. April-Scherz?|kopfkrat Wir reden hier nicht von gefällschten Waren, nur so zur Klarstellung..


----------



## Fischereiaufsicht (12. April 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*

Nö, ich habe mich durchgefragt, bis ich an einer Stelle angekommen bin, die sowas täglich bearbeitet. Nutzt ja nichts, wenn ich die Zollfahndung anrufe, die sich um Zigaretten kümmern. Aber ruf gerne selber mal an: 030/8169990 #d


----------



## tmx (12. April 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*

Es ist wirklich nicht persönlich gemeint, aber scheinbar hast Du noch nie was aus dem Ausland bestellt. Wenn man als Privatperson im Ausland eine Ware kauft, die nicht gefällscht, irgendwie verboten (aufgrund ihrer Eigentschaften weil z.B. gefährlich oder weil unter Artenschutz, nur um diese zwei Beispiele zu nennen) oder mit Embargo belegt, dann ist es dem Zoll das so was von Schnuppe was Du kaufst. Du zahlst Deine Gebühren und fertig. Dazu braucht man keine Auskunft vom Zoll sondern einen gesunden Menschenverstand. Sorry, aber es ist so. Ich finde es sehr merkwürdig, was hier für Storys erzählt werden..


----------



## hartmutz (12. April 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*

es gibt importbeschränkungen für diverse markenwaren. was die zollbeamtin gesagt hat, stimmt . trifft allerdings nicht für echolote zu.

es gibt marken die grundsätzlich nicht aus diversen regionen nach europa eingeführt werden dürfen, selbst mit echtheitsnachweis.  z.b. NIKE-Schuhe oder apple -ipods aus china werden sofort eingestampft - auch wenn sie wirklich "echt" sind und wirklich aus einem apple oder nike-laden stammen. die grossen markenhersteller behalten sich vor die vertriebkanäle komplett zu kontrollieren.

nur sind echolote eben nicht diesen beschränkungen unterlegen ....


----------



## pinkelohr (13. April 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US*

Nette Diskussion hier, hilft aber nicht wirklich weiter. |rolleyes
Aufgrund der oben genannten Erfahrungen zwecks telefonischer Auskunft dachte ich mir das mir Jemand tatsächlich einen Tip geben kann.
Nur mal so zur Info, der TARIC-Zollcode 950790 0000 steht für allgemeines Angelgeröddel und war relativ schnell zu finden, siehe auch:


> 9507 - Angelruten, Angelhaken und anderes Angelgerät; Handnetze zum Landen von Fischen, Schmetterlingsnetze und ähnliche Netze; Lockgeräte (ausgenommen solche der Position 9208 oder 9705) und ähnliche Jagdgeräte


Für ein Echolot mit GPS habe ich in der Elektroabteilung keinen geeigneten Zollcode gefunden, siehe auch http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_customs/dds/cgi-bin/tarchap?Taric=8543709000&Download=0&Periodic=0&ProdLine=80&Lang=DE&SimDate=20071025&Country=----------&YesNo=1&Indent=2&Action=1#OK

Vielleicht kann ja doch noch Jemand weiterhelfen #h


----------

